# Final 4K tv question thread



## kennyreid95 (Aug 23, 2016)

Like I said before The Sharp LC43N7000U and LC55N7000U are pretty much same tv so according to this review this tv is not good choice for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So now I am looking at Sony XBR43X800D Samsung UN43KU6300 or maybe the Vizio M43 C1 seem to be best tv choices for me. Which of 3 though?


http://www.techhive.com/article/309...-with-good-audio-and-hdr-10-well-sort-of.html


----------



## D007 (Aug 23, 2016)

The things you need too look for are this..
HDR and 120 hz. If you want to be kind of future proofed.
Not sure what your requirements are.

The TV you linked has HDR, so that's good..
What's motion flow 240? Looks like the refresh rate.
If so, that' nice..

This line concerned me in the specs section though.. Is it really 240hz refresh?
====Power Requirements 120 VAC, 50/60 Hz====
Definitely call Sony before you buy it and ask. I would..

Some of the 4k Tv's are blatantly misleading.. 
For example it could be 50-60 hz @ (50 hz 4k) and (60 hz 3k.)
In which case you could never do true 4k at 60hz.
I doubt that with sony but worse has happened.


----------



## kennyreid95 (Aug 23, 2016)

D007 said:


> The things you need too look for are this..
> HDR and 120 hz. If you want to be kind of future proofed.
> Not sure what your requirements are.
> 
> ...




Wait time out yes I want my tv to be future proof so which tv has hdr? The sony Samsung or vizio I mentioned? Which of 3 tv models I listed  you recommend?


----------



## D007 (Aug 23, 2016)

kennyreid95 said:


> Wait time out yes I want my tv to be future proof so which tv has hdr? The sony Samsung or vizio I mentioned? Which of 3 tv models I listed  you recommend?



I trust samsung the most.. That samsung had 120 hz and HDR. It's a solid set.
UN43KU6300
The K series is newer. The J series has less likely hood of having the good features like HDR and 120 hz.

So in my opinion: Samsung UN43KU6300

I've been riding this 4k wave since it hit the market.. I don't think many people adopted it as early.. So I have a decent idea anyway..lol
Enjoy, it's beautiful..


----------



## kennyreid95 (Aug 23, 2016)

D007 said:


> I trust samsung the most.. That samsung had 120 hz and HDR. It's a solid set.
> UN43KU6300
> The K series is newer. The J series has less likely hood of having the good features like HDR and 120 hz.
> 
> ...



I understand this is your opinion and recommendation. Interestingly you recommend the Samsung UN43KU6300  over the Sony XBR43X800D and Vizio M43 C1 why just wondering?


----------



## azngreentea01 (Aug 23, 2016)

Also, from my recommendation. All 2016 samsung TV curve. You can choose smaller size depend on budget. but they all are 65''. All 2015 Samsung models and up  has  HDMI 2.0.
http://www.samsung.com/us/compare/#.../UN65KS8500FXZA,UN65KU6500FXZA,UN65KU7500FXZA


----------



## D007 (Aug 23, 2016)

kennyreid95 said:


> I understand this is your opinion and recommendation. Interestingly you recommend the Samsung UN43KU6300  over the Sony XBR43X800D and Vizio M43 C1 why just wondering?



Even the samsung has concerns after looking into it deeper. It has a limited version of HDR..
This is the kind of shit you have to be careful about.. It says HDR but it's not the current standard of HDR..

Generally though when I stand in front of a samsung, vs other brands, I am more impressed.

Sonys spec page left me asking questions and a good spec page shouldn't do that.
Sonys seems like it may be a bit misleading..
lie with this:

Motionflow XR 240 (native 60Hz)
Native 60hz?


The vizio specs did not state HDR.. So no dice there..
I don't blame you for being thorough.. It's a long time investment really.. Looking at it all the time. Want it to be the best it can be..

You need to find a TV with the 120 hz and HDR.. Look at the specs yourself.. It's not hard.. Google it.. Then BEFORE you buy.. Call them and grill them about specifics.
Ask if anything is some kind of limited version. it is 120 native? Is it Full HDR, up to current spec? Like this limited HDR crap. There's a lot of loosely defined terms, flying around these days..



azngreentea01 said:


> Also, from my recommendation. All 2016 samsung TV curve. You can choose smaller size depend on budget. but they all are 65''. All 2015 Samsung models and up  has  HDMI 2.0.
> http://www.samsung.com/us/compare/#.../UN65KS8500FXZA,UN65KU6500FXZA,UN65KU7500FXZA



I'm not sure if I'm fan of curved Tv's.. Up for debate.. Idk..


----------



## revin (Aug 23, 2016)

D007 said:


> This line concerned me in the specs section though.. Is it really 240hz refresh?
> ====Power Requirements 120 VAC, 50/60 Hz====



That only has to do with electricity input, from the electric company.

The Vizio M series Smartcast 2016 have HDR and Dolby Vision, but pretty sure you have to start at the the 50" ' Sadly my 2015 M60 didn't come with HDR but rumored that a firmware upgrade may change that.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 29, 2016)

In all honesty, some make big fuss about what kind of Hz panel you have, but opinions were divided when people had to pick 50Hz and 100Hz panel displaying same content without knowing which is which model. If the interpolation engine is good, it doesn't even matter. I've seen 50Hz panel with 600Hz engine and 100Hz panel with 400Hz engine playing identical content and I couldn't tell a difference. Same TV manufacturer.


----------



## kennyreid95 (Aug 31, 2016)

Someone recommended me the UN43KU6300. I appreciate you trying to help however that tv has very poor motion handling according to rtings. So I'm staying away from the ku6300. Again according to rtings the XBR43X800D has very poor judder 24p playback. On amazon people are complaining how poor the black levels are on the XBR43X800D. The Vizio M43 C1 seems to be best tv overall even though it does not support 4:4:4 chroma 60hz and has no hdr. The vizio m43 c1 did get higher review ratings overall than sony and samsung tvs on rtings so that tells me the vizio is best tv. Who disagrees with me?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 2, 2016)

I just went over to Amazon and both the Sony and Samsung have a higher rating score than the Vizio. I didn't bother with reviews because I don't really care. I'm not sure how trusted of a site RTings is but according to them the Vizio has the better picture. I actually prefer the picture of the Sony myself.

Personally i wouldn't buy Vizio to save money. Back when I was reading reviews on TV's to replace one of mine, I was sorely tempted to buy a Vizio because they make good TV's at a fair price but last year when I was doing my research I found that there were a lot of complaints from consumers that had problems with their Vizio TV's and difficulty with support from Vizio. I went with another brand.

I have owned several Samsung and Sony TV's over the years and to date I have been happy.

I suppose it depends on what you will use it for too. But I would buy the Sony myself.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 2, 2016)

go to local electronics store. stare at TVs. then find the best price on the one that looks best to you.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 2, 2016)

slozomby said:


> go to local electronics store. stare at TVs. then find the best price on the one that looks best to you.


Definitely the best advice when it comes to Tv's imho, preferably with a mobile to compare features .


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 3, 2016)

slozomby said:


> go to local electronics store. stare at TVs. then find the best price on the one that looks best to you.



Only if it's like best buy in a darker room and you can take it off demo mode. Trying to test a TV in a store is so unrealistic to what it will look like in your home. They have all the settings cranked up, with bright lights in the store...just makes it hard.


----------



## kennyreid95 (Sep 10, 2016)

Ok I ended up buying Sony XBR43X800D. A Way better tv. As a matter fact 20 times better tv than crappy philips 40pfl4706 tv I had for almost 5 years. Finally got rid of it threw in trash, well someone took it for free. It's not worth anything a garbage tv. I'm very satisfied with Sony XBR43X800D. From my experience best quality tv brands are Sony, Samsung, LG, Vizio, and Panasonic. Worst tv brands. avoid them at all costs, Philips, Sceptre, Hisense, Insignia, Coby, and Dynex. Let me know if I did not mention other worse tv brands.


----------

